# Composers Desk



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 21, 2017)

A few people have asked about the custom composer's desk I've been offering for about ten years. I don't feel right talking about it in a competitive thread (even though this one is 5X the price, so it's quite different), so I'm putting it here.

If anyone's interested, PM me (the website is down temporarily), and I'm also happy to give advice if you're building your own. This is largely cut/paste what I PM-ed other members who asked:


Here's the original ad, and the picture is the prototype desk I'm sitting at right now. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/n9qt2o79w9yivnw/5. FullDesk_Ad.pdf?dl=0







The essential part of the design is that because the desktop slides, you're always the right distance from your speakers and computer monitor, and the computer keyboard stays in the right position for typing or sequencing - at the front of the desk when you're typing, right over the MIDI keyboard when you're playing. And of course the MIDI keyboard is at piano height.

We've changed some things in the 10+ years we've been doing this, both because the original guy who built them retired and because we've made tweaks to improve things.

One of the changes is that the desks are a little smaller. Another is that the edge cutting on the bridge shelf is gone - on my desk too (I always hated it.  ).

But the design is 99% the same.

It's about $2500, shipping is about $250 in the US. They're built to order and the dimensions are customized for you/your keyboard.


This is what more current versions look like unfinished/in progress:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/234rwjktii82lwu/IMG_2774.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/o3nkcovjrk27oor/IMG_2677.JPG?dl=0


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 21, 2017)

Beautiful craftsmanship.
Had no idea you built these.
Thanks for sharing...


----------



## playz123 (Jun 21, 2017)

Been using mine for over three years now......very versatile and highly recommended!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 21, 2017)

Chim, I have them built. My role is sort of "producer," although I do a lot of manual labor as well.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 21, 2017)

Beautiful Dovetails man!



Nick Batzdorf said:


> A few people have asked about the custom composer's desk I've been offering for about ten years. I don't feel right talking about it in a competitive thread (even though this one is 5X the price, so it's quite different), so I'm putting it here.
> 
> If anyone's interested, PM me (the website is down temporarily), and I'm also happy to give advice if you're building your own. This is largely cut/paste what I PM-ed other members who asked:
> 
> ...


----------



## catsass (Jun 21, 2017)

That is gorgeous, and very well thought out.
(Perfect for that imperative equilateral triangle monitoring position. )


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jun 21, 2017)

Very nice indeed. Alas that it doesn't seem like it would work for an iMac because of the monitor mounting approach. (But maybe it would for the iMac Pro coming later this year?)


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 21, 2017)

You can get 100mm VESA mount adapters for iMacs:

http://imacmount.com/order.html

There are probably less expensive solutions, I dunno. As to the LCD arms that then attaches to, I've bought several Innovative ones (Innovative is the brand) on eBay - brand new - for about a third what you pay from dealers.

The VESA adapter for the 30" Cinema Display in the picture (mine) was $30 if I remember right.


----------

